# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  PETICIJA MUP-u ZA PREDNOST TRUDNICAMA

## dutka_lutka

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...109829#1109829

*dutka_lutka* je napisala:




> Cure, šta kažete na jednu peticiju / građansku inicijativu da na MUP-u i trudnice i dojilje dobiju prednost? 
> 
> Mislim, ako kod liječnika opće prakse prednost imaju invalidi i trudnice, kako to da u MUP-u prednost imaju samo invalidi?  :shock:  
> Vidimo da je u MUP-u situacija gora nego bilo gdje drugdje - gužva, bakterije, visoka temperatura.    
> Možda se pozvati na zaštitu djeteta i obitelji? Dolaze i izbori. 
> 
> A bilo bi praktično i da jedan šalter bude samo za prijavu djeteta i s tim povezane radnje. To bi se onda obavilo začas, pa bi se time automatski dala prednost ljudima s malom djecom.


 
*petarpan* je napisala:




> ja ću potpisat tu peticiju!

----------


## Riana

:Smile:

----------


## petarpan

sad moram i potpisat kad me se prozvalo   :Razz:  

evo potpisujem,a bude li i nekakvo standardno potpisivanje dolazim da se potpišem

----------


## anchie76

Cure super sto krecete u akciju  :Klap: 

Selim vam ovo na pdf "druge udruge i pojedinci u akciji"   :Smile:

----------


## clio180

potpisujemo i mi!  :D

----------


## dutka_lutka

*anchie76*, ja sam ustvari na taj način mislila dati prijedlog da Udruga Roda stane iza te peticije. To bi onda ipak izgledalo malo ozbiljnije. 

Zato sam tu temu i stavila na podforum "Rodine akcije...... za poboljšanje uvjeta u rodilištima, zdravstvenim i predškolskim ustanovama, te zauzimanje za prava trudnica, roditelja i djece...".

Mislila sam da bi to bila dobra ideja.

----------


## petarpan

mislim da je anchie htjela reći kako je roda ionako preko glave u poslu, pa da bi bilo lijepo da se i same zauzmemo oko neke građanske inicijative...

----------


## petarpan

kaj onda, ništ od akcije?!
svi junaci nikom ponikoše   :Razz:  

nisam bila sto godina u petrinjskoj,a ni u heinzelovoj, pa me interesira jel iam tamo neki papirić di piše da ti i ti imaju prednost ili nema?!

ako nema, pišem ministru da zakaj nema..al neću trčat na blef, pa mi to saznajte tko je bio nedavno..tak da se može sve složit lijepo argumentirano

----------


## dutka_lutka

*petarpan*,  :D  :D  :D 

Nisam bila već 9 mjeseci     :No-no:

----------


## anki

ja (kao pokretačica ove teme) naravno da potpisujem!  :D 

nigdje ne piše da trudnice i majke s malom djecom imaju prednost, s tim da smo mi zvali njihove informacije i izričito su nam rekli da roditelji s malom djecom nemaju prednost (za trudnice nismo pitali).

----------


## petarpan

> ja (kao pokretačica ove teme) naravno da potpisujem!  :D 
> 
> nigdje ne piše da trudnice i majke s malom djecom imaju prednost, s tim da smo mi zvali njihove informacije i izričito su nam rekli da roditelji s malom djecom nemaju prednost (za trudnice nismo pitali).


anki di ste bili? petrinjska ili heinzelova?

----------


## anki

petrinjska; trebali smo prijaviti bebu, a kako nismo oženjeni niti prijavljeni na istoj adresi, trebali smo doći oboje - to piše kod njih - nismo htjeli nikome ostaviti bebu, a niti je to MM mnogao obaviti bez mene.

----------


## **mial**

*potpisujem*
mene ( uh neznam kako da ju nazovem uopće ) ***** s bebom u petrinjskoj poslala na kraj reda
07.05.2007. citirala sebe sa proljetnica
 -jučer u Petrinjskoj bila sam fer pa sam čekala sa bebom al to je bilo katastrofa imaš brojeve koje nitko ne poštuje pa ja fino na šalter a grofica mene traži broj ja joj velim da več ohoho čekam ali se neide po brojevima a ja sam sa malom bebom, a ona meni nek pitam sve ove ispred sebe da li me puštaju   i okrene mi leđa i ode sa šaltera. a ja odem na kavicu da se smirim jer bi vjerovatno završila u remetincu koliko mi je tlak skočio. vratim se ja i čekam i dođem na red. na šalter do mene dođe žena sa djetetom od 3g, ali je več djete umorno a i malo prehlađeno i naravno da je nemiran ali to nije bilo vrištanja ni plakanja a biserka na šalteru počne se derati (doslovno) na ženu MAKNITE DJETE I UMIRITE GA KAD SE UMIRI VRATITE SE JA TAKO NEMOGU RADITI. iskreno ja djete nisam ni čula, pogledam ženu oči pune suza i makne se.  pa to je katastrofa i sramota. MM je reko da odmah traži šefa.sad kad se sjetim luda sam a trudim se biti fina pa sam im dala fine nadimke al možete misliti kako bih ih najrađe nazvala. morala sam to podjeliti s vama nadam se da nije svuda tako. 
2005. bila s kćeri u Heinzlovoj i preko 50 ljudi me pusti preko reda jer sam s malom bebom a koza me stera sa šaltera da čekam kao i drugi jer obavljam papire koje mora MM a vezani su za mene.
najgore je to što su ta bića ženskog roda - sramota

----------


## **mial**

> petrinjska; trebali smo prijaviti bebu, a kako nismo oženjeni niti prijavljeni na istoj adresi, trebali smo doći oboje - to piše kod njih - nismo htjeli nikome ostaviti bebu, a niti je to MM mnogao obaviti bez mene.


 isti slučaj 2005. sve sama obavila osim što sam dodatno potpisala izjavu da se slažem da je beba prijavljena na MM adresu

----------


## petarpan

info.
ja sam pred nekih tjedan dana poslala dopis mupu u kojem se raspitujem je li zaista tome tako i ukoliko jest predlažem da se to izmjeni, bla, bla...
još čekam odgovor,pa javim ...

----------


## clio180

i mi cekamo s tobom   :Cekam:

----------


## dutka_lutka

Bravo, *petarpan*!

 :D

----------


## **mial**

jel se još čeka?

----------


## TinnaZ

bravo petarpan, jesi direktno u glavu ili kome ?
naime, kod takvih stvari je bitno poslati diektno vrhu dopis, jer ovi niži čvarci se izvuku da oni nisu nadležni i otpile te

----------


## pipi1

Ja radim u policiji (Istra) i već nekih dva mjeseca imamo na šalterima naljepnice 

"Osobe sa invaliditetom i trudnice imaju prednost"

----------


## petarpan

> bravo petarpan, jesi direktno u glavu ili kome ?
> naime, kod takvih stvari je bitno poslati diektno vrhu dopis, jer ovi niži čvarci se izvuku da oni nisu nadležni i otpile te


redom na sve adrese na koje sam naišla. od vrha naniže...i, da, još čekamo. baš računam da će slijedeći tjedan bit mjesec dana od kad sam poslala, tak nekak i da ću ponovit još jednom...

----------


## TinnaZ

ha ha, pusti još malo, možda vijećaju da li trudnice trebaju ili ne trebaju imati prednost, vjerojatno ih nikada nitko nije tražio službeni da zauzmu stav o tome

možeš mi i poslati na mail, pa ja prefaksiram

meni su iz nekih ministarstava odgovorili za 2 tjedna, a iz nekih za 2 mjeseca

----------


## litala

> Ja radim u policiji (Istra) i već nekih dva mjeseca imamo na šalterima naljepnice 
> 
> "*Osobe sa invaliditetom i trudnice imaju prednost*"


potpis  :D  u pulskom mup-u na sto mjesta ova naljepnica...

prije nekoliko mjeseci je nije bilo...

----------


## TinnaZ

nemreš vjerovati  :D

----------


## TinnaZ

ma cure mrak ste, čitam topic s onom reklamom od Raiffeisen stambene, izgleda da se i to riješilo, pa ovo .... ma za pet ste.  :Heart:

----------


## clio180

:Klap:

----------


## Švedica

> Ja radim u policiji (Istra) i već nekih dva mjeseca imamo na šalterima naljepnice 
> 
> "Osobe sa invaliditetom i trudnice imaju prednost"


Da, to piše i u Heinzlovoj pa me žena bezobrazno otpilila jer auto koji sam trebala prijaviti ide na muževo ime a ne moje pa je ispalo da se želim švercati na račun svoje trudnoće (8. mj. T), žena mi bacila papire u nos i rekla DOVIĐENJA i vratila me na kraj reda, stajala sam oko sat i pol na +35 C. Jel potrebno uopće komentirati da ti natpisi vrijede pišljiva boba?

----------


## TinnaZ

ne kužim
pa ne daje se prednost zavisno od toga koji si posao došla obaviti

što god i kojim povodom došla, imaš prednost

U takvim slučajevima rješenje je totalno jednostavno, fino pitaš gospođu službenicu za njeno ime i prezime, ja imam za takve prilike u torbi i blokić i olovku, dakle izvadim blokić i olovku (a ono blokić sa nekim medekima, al nema veze), i zapišem si ime i prezime. Uvijek se sve odjednom riješilo prije nego sam stigla do kraja zapisati ime. Ne sjećam se da je ikada bilo potrebe ići sa tim papirićem do nadređenog, ili u krajnjoj liniji pisati ministru, načelniku, ravnatelju. Ali da je bilo, nema sumnje da bih to bez pardona i ikakve grižnje savjesti napravila (moram promijeniti nick u sorciere).

----------


## TinnaZ

ako nećeš biti pasivna žrtva, sjeti se datuma kada si bila na tom šalteru, i opisa službenice, fino sastavi dopis i pošalji (može mailom) na ministarstvo, ili nečelniku MUP-a ako ima fax ili mail.

----------


## dalmatinka

ovo je super peticija , ali kako dokazati da si trudnica?
Samo one s velikim trbuhom ili nositi knjižicu sa sobom? :?

----------


## petarpan

> ovo je super peticija , ali kako dokazati da si trudnica?
> Samo one s velikim trbuhom ili nositi knjižicu sa sobom? :?


obično se vidi da si trudnica, osim ako nisi na početku trudnoće, pa možeš i gurnuti trudnički karton pod nos...

----------


## TinnaZ

ma bitno je da pravo postoji, uvijek se nađe onda načina kako onda ostavatiti svoja prava ...

ako hoće neka zove ginića
ako hoće neka gleda knjižicu
ako hoće naka gleda trbuh
ako hoće daš joj pisanu izjavu
ako hoće neka zove muža pa ga pita je li napravio dijete
sjetila bi se ja milion načina kako dokazati da sam trudna

----------


## anki

> Ja radim u policiji (Istra) i već nekih dva mjeseca imamo na šalterima naljepnice 
> 
> "Osobe sa invaliditetom i trudnice imaju prednost"


a roditelji s malim bebama?
s tim da se zna kaj se misli pod male bebe.

----------


## pipi1

> pipi1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja radim u policiji (Istra) i već nekih dva mjeseca imamo na šalterima naljepnice 
> 
> "Osobe sa invaliditetom i trudnice imaju prednost"
> 
> 
> a roditelji s malim bebama?
> s tim da se zna kaj se misli pod male bebe.


Nažalost mislim da to ovisi samo o dobroj volji drugih građana koji također čekaju red :/ 

a znaš nekad je teže sa djetetom od npr.godinu i po koje neće sjediti i ne želi da ga držiš nego leti ko muha bez glave po hodniku  :Grin:

----------


## petarpan

predlažem da svi apeliramo na vrh i pošaljemo dopis jubitubiju i ostaloj ekipi...čim nas više sjedne njima na vrat-tim veća mogućnost za promjene...
nije se dosta samo tu ljutit na njih...

----------


## pipi1

Potpuno te podržavam Petarpan :D

----------


## litala

pa sto se tice malih beba (a i onih vecih...) za to dobijes mali sipak, a ne prednost...

ja sam ovaj tjedan bila u puli na mup-u, na salteru za putovnice, s bebom od niti dvadeset dana u marami, dvoipolgodisnjakom, petogodisnjakom i skoroosamgodisnjakinjom i cekala sam od 10:06 do 11h... 

sasvim uredno u redu. cak ni sjesti nisam mogla (nisu ni djeca - osim na pod) jer je na klupu zasjelo cetiri-pet muskaraca koji su naizmjence po jedan cekali, u istom redu u kojem i ja, za prijavak boravka...

a jos je u jednom trenutku sluzbenica na salteru na glas komentirala da ih malo stisam (klince, koji su izmislili igru trcanja s kraja na kraj i vristanja) jer da ona ne moze raditi...

eto.

----------


## TinnaZ

ja si od nedavno ne takve dam jeziku oduška, i izvičem se

----------


## anki

*litala*  :shock: , trebala si graknuti na sve njih!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## upornamama

> pa sto se tice malih beba (a i onih vecih...) za to dobijes mali sipak, a ne prednost...
> 
> ja sam ovaj tjedan bila u puli na mup-u, na salteru za putovnice, s bebom od niti dvadeset dana u marami, dvoipolgodisnjakom, petogodisnjakom i skoroosamgodisnjakinjom i cekala sam od 10:06 do 11h... 
> 
> sasvim uredno u redu. cak ni sjesti nisam mogla (nisu ni djeca - osim na pod) jer je na klupu zasjelo cetiri-pet muskaraca koji su naizmjence po jedan cekali, u istom redu u kojem i ja, za prijavak boravka...
> 
> a jos je u jednom trenutku sluzbenica na salteru na glas komentirala da ih malo stisam (klince, koji su izmislili igru trcanja s kraja na kraj i vristanja) jer da ona ne moze raditi...
> 
> eto.


Ja bih to dala u novine  :Grin:

----------


## clio180

> Ja bih to dala u novine


potpisujem  :Grin:

----------


## BlackCat

ja bih svima njima imala štošta za reći!!!

----------


## petarpan

pa reci onda...to je bar jednostavno...imaš na mupovoj stranici e-mail adrese, brojeve telefona i faksove...

----------


## BlackCat

mislila sam na one tete na šalterima, ali ni ovo nije loša ideja!!!!

----------


## fegusti

još kada se pojavimo s bebama ispadne da jadnu djecu iskorištavamo jer očekujemo da nas puste preko reda!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  

nevezano uz mup, imam ugodno iskustvo u jednoj pu mesnici. 
kada dođem s bebom u kolicima, a gužva je, teta s blagajne me priupita što bih željela i zapiše na papirić pa ga doturi mesarima. 
tako budemo usluženi bez čekanja.

----------


## TinnaZ

litala, ovaj tvoj slučaj je baš za tv

ako se slažeš, ja bih javila rtl-u, pa možda naprave kakvu emisijicu na tu temu, ili barem kratki prilog, da li bi ti dala neku izjavu ako te nazovu?
mislim toliko o društvu koje brine o natalitetu

a što se tiče mailova, trebamo svi poslati komentar, jedan vrijedi manje nego 30

----------


## petarpan

kopiram upravo primljeni odgovor i neću ga komentirat...


Poštovani,

odgovaramo na Vaš upit;

Sve službe Odjela za upravne poslove Policijske uprave zagrebačke
posvećuju pozornost prioritetnim skupinama građana prilikom rješavanja
njihovih zahtjeva na šalterima (rješavanje statusnih pitanja građana i
dr.) te se zahtjevi invalida, trudnica i starijih osoba, rješavaju bez
čekanja. Budući prisutnost male djece nije potrebna u upravnim
postupcima koji se provode prilikom rješavanja statusnih pitanja
građana, zbog velikog pritiska građana, nije se ustalila praksa da se i
zahtjevi roditelja s malom djecom rješavaju preko reda. Kako su svi
šalteri Odjela za upravne poslove pokriveni elektronskom regulacijom
reda čekanja, što u slučaju većih gužvi građanima olakšava čekanje,
svako remećenje redovitog pozivanja stranaka putem navedenog sustava
izaziva nezadovoljstvo i negodovanje stranaka. U izuzetnim situacijama,
kada je majka prisiljena dovesti svoju bebu u službene prostorije,
računamo na humanost svih građana koji su na redu čekanja ispred njih, a
moguće se u takvoj situaciji obratiti i šefu smjene u sobi, za svaku
službu.

S poštovanjem

Policijska uprava zagrebačka

----------


## clio180

A ja sam danas bila u poreznoj po PK za MD, i na vratima lijepo piše velikim štampanim slovima, i podvučeno kriččavim markerom: "roditelji sa malom djecom, trudnice i starije osobe imaju prednost." :D 

petarpan, pridružujem ti se u nekomentiranju.    :Mad:  

fegusti, idemo u istu mesnicu (čini mi se)!   :Wink:

----------


## Moover

Zar to znači da se trudnica može javiti šefu smjene i on će ju uvest preko reda?

Pa mislim, da sam ja trudnica, ja bih došao do šaltera i zamolio osobu koja je sljedeća na redu da me pusti... Jel to neki bed pitat?

----------


## Mayaa

> Kako su svi 
> šalteri Odjela za upravne poslove pokriveni elektronskom regulacijom 
> reda čekanja, što u slučaju većih gužvi građanima olakšava čekanje


  :Yes:  jučer u mup-u neviđena gužva, studentarija čeka red valjda za potvrde o prebivalištu. i fino se zabavljaju izvlačenjem i gužvanjem brojeva   :Grin:  
pritisnem, ne izlazi više ništa, nestalo papira. pitam _bogaibatinu_ na šalteru, kaže sad će nazvat nekoga da umetne papir. jedna cura u redu mi daje broj viška kojeg ima, 508. izvučen prije pola sata, dok su obrađivali stranku s brojem 118   :Mad:

----------


## dutka_lutka

*petarpan*, pa napravila si odličnu stvar! 

 :Naklon:  

Sad to, kao što kaže TinnaZ, svaka od nas može isprintati i svaki put tutnuti službenici na šalteru pod nos!   :D 




> te se zahtjevi invalida, trudnica i starijih osoba, rješavaju bez
> čekanja.


 :D  :D  :D 




> U izuzetnim situacijama,
> kada je majka prisiljena dovesti svoju bebu u službene prostorije, (...)
> moguće se u takvoj situaciji obratiti i šefu smjene u sobi, za svaku
> službu.


 :D 

Imamo se na što pozvati (službeni dopis).   :Grin:  

*E, sad bi ih još trebalo natjerati da takvu obavijest stave i na lice mjesta, tj. u Petrinjsku itd.*  :Mad:  

Koliko se sjećam, u prizemlju nije bilo nikakve obavijesti, pa su trudnice skrušeno čekale   :Mad:  , a na katu (osobne iskaznice) je, ali tad sam već bila rodila!  :/ 
Nisam dugo bila u Petrinjskoj, pa bi trebalo provjeriti da li ta važna obavijest I DALJE nedostaje. *Probat ću ovih dana otići vidjeti, ili ako netko od forumaša zna, molim neka napiše.*

 :Love:

----------


## TinnaZ

po meni je jednako veliki problem majci s djecom, kao i trudnici, ako ne i veći

mislim, napisali ako mora doći s djecom, pa naravno da mora, gdje da ostavi djecu  :?  nemaju svi baka servis

ali mail je odličan, petarpan svaka pohvala

----------


## TinnaZ

e sad bi već Roda mogla poslati službeni zahtjev za očitovanjem, koji bi se mogao postaviti na portal: trudnice i majke s malom djecom, što i kako na MUP-u

ali i ovaj mail se već da itekako iskoristiti

----------


## dutka_lutka

> i na vratima lijepo piše velikim štampanim slovima, 
>  "roditelji sa malom djecom, trudnice i starije osobe imaju prednost."


Svaka čast Poreznoj upravi u Puli!




> Zar to znači da se trudnica može javiti šefu smjene i on će ju uvest preko reda?


Ne, nego da trudnice imaju prednost, a mame s djecom se mogu javiti šefu smjene.




> Pa mislim, da sam ja trudnica, ja bih došao do šaltera i zamolio osobu koja je sljedeća na redu da me pusti... Jel to neki bed pitat?


Nije. A o reakcijama građana na takav upit vidi na:

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...er=asc&start=0

...zbog čega je ova tema i otvorena.

Možda bi reakcije bile drukčije da isto pitanje postavi frajer u kondiciji, s dobrim argumentima (mišićima)?   :Rolling Eyes:  

*TinnaZ*,   :Kiss:

----------


## petarpan

meni je svejedno ovaj mail svojevrsno pranje ruku. prvo se upiti invalida i trudnica rješavaju preko reda, a s druge strane zbog kompjutoriziranosit izazovemo pobunu ako nas se pusti preko reda.
i računamo na dobru volju građana,ali bog i batina na šalteru ne treba imati dobru volju. pa joj ga smiojemo zapapriti i pozvati joj šefa.

"uposlila" sam jednu našu novinarku sa foruma i ona će, obzirom da poznaje glasnogovornika moj mail dati njemu na sud i razmatranje   :Grin:  
te, ponovo čekamo odgovor iz puza.

----------


## TinnaZ

petarpan, zabava do kraja ha  8)

----------


## AnneMary

petarpan dobro da su ti uopće odgovorili, a odgovor kao da je sastavljala jedna od dotičnih teta na šalteru!   :Grin:

----------

